# Brooke Shields - unknown bikini photoshoot x1



## RTechnik (1 Jan. 2016)




----------



## LolitaLover89 (17 Okt. 2019)

Danke für die heiße Brooke. Ich suche ähnliche Bilder aus ihrer Jugend. 1978 zum Film Pretty Baby gab es mehrer Photoshoots von ihr, im kurzen Kleidchen, in Reizwäsche, in einer Badewanne, private Fotos in Badeanzug, Modebilder für Kataloge (teilweise auch für Kinderunterwäsche) und ähnliches, solche Bilder suche ich in bestmöglicher Qualität. Es gab 1978 auch ein Buch mit dem Titel "The Brooke Book" mit interessanten und seltenen Bildern von ihr, einzelne Bilder daraus oder das ganze Buch als PDF suche ich auch. Spätere Bilder aus ihrer Jugend wären auch nett, private Strandbilder, weitere Modebilder und Promobilder zu den Filmen "Wanda Nevada" (1979), "The Blue Lagoon" (1980) oder "Brenda Starr" (1998). Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand sowas besorgen könnte.


----------



## tmadaxe (21 Okt. 2019)

Jugendtraum, da war sie aber auch noch jünger ....


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2019)

verdammt sexy
:drip:


----------



## konstantin777 (31 März 2021)

Was macht sie hier?


----------

